# strange back pattern !



## 13ollox (May 26, 2006)

Hey guys ..one of my membranacea sp. nymphs moulted this morning ( he was always a lil lighter in coulour than the other male and females i have ! on closer inspection he has a weird shape on his back which is the same both sides so i dont think its feces ! and his leg markings are different to my other mems. as well ! so its making me wonder if he is a different species altogether ! here is a few pics ! any help on this would be super !

Neil


----------



## jandl2204 (May 26, 2006)

Looks allot more like _Hierodula paviceps_

Just to add to the mix


----------



## bruty2fruity (May 27, 2006)

i have four like that. i bought them as giant aisian mantids. well two of the four are turquoise and the other two are light green with crazy coloured blotches...hmmm if i get some fotos up could someone have a look and give me an educated guess on what they are?


----------



## 13ollox (May 27, 2006)

im guessing theyd be same species to what mine is but i bought mine as " grandis " but this is a suprise ! i think im still gonna raise it but sell it eventually as im wanting membranacea males !

Neil


----------



## bruty2fruity (May 27, 2006)

who'd u buy from?

i also bough mine under that moniker....oooh the mystery deepens. i really dont mind aslong as i can mate with the ones i ahve - correction. as long as the ones i have mate with each other then im cool

bought a pair of adult africans. man there so cool. the male loves being handled. the tart!


----------



## 13ollox (May 28, 2006)

i got mine from Ian, yourself?, the strange thing is a did get a " Grandis" Male as well ( as i orderd 2 ) so i wonder why i got a "paviceps" as well ! if you want i'll sell/trade the lil guy to you if you want as soon as i get him to adulthood ( as i like the feeling of getting em that far ) as you can never have enough males to keep the bloodline fresh !  . yea . my mantids like being handled as well , i guess its a good thing as then they get used to it and wont try to claw/bite ya :lol: 

Thanks

Neil


----------



## bruty2fruity (May 28, 2006)

yeah i got mine from ian aswell *shout school teracher stylee "iaaaaan"* the thing is my eyes cant see the detail through the container. so i cant tell what they are (male/female) also im a noob so that goes all in my favour. it seems as if i have 2 of each. ill drag my mate around in a bit n get some fotos done.


----------



## Ian (May 28, 2006)

You know, its really confused me! These were definately meant to be gradnis, I can't for the life of me imagine why they are not...

Anyway, anyone who does want a refund just send me a PM.  

Sorry for this rather....bizarre screwup :?


----------



## 13ollox (May 28, 2006)

its very easy to sex mantids, 1stly , make sure you see the underside , females have 6 large segments and a fat abdomen , and males have skinny abdomens that contain 8 smaller segments ! all of mine have turned out to be females , so i got 3 membrancea female nymphs , 2 at sub-sub adult stage and 1 a lil lower than that and i desperatly need a male around sub-subadult stage otherwise my plans for my 1st ever mating are up in smoke  

Neil

@Bruity: , so would you like an extra female ? as i need the room to make way for a couple of males !( hopefully )


----------



## bruty2fruity (May 28, 2006)

- ian - i payed for 4 healthy mantids, thats what i got i dont want a refund but very generous of you to offer!

13ollox - im gonna sex my mantids first n see what i have

the problem i have is i manage to count seven segments. - to much ogling at women on my behalf methinks


----------



## 13ollox (May 28, 2006)

ok no worries , im gonna wait a few more moults anyway as when they small its hard to see things that clearly ! stupid bottom segments ! they really are annoying ! has anyone got any photos of nymph segments ? so i can compare please ?

Neil


----------



## bruty2fruity (May 28, 2006)

yeah im going to wait a few sheds down the line. then when we know exactly what we have we can sort it out then


----------

